# Little things you like?



## Corran Orreaux (May 30, 2019)

What are the tiny parts of life you enjoy? 

Some of mine: I like the sound of shoes clicking against the floor. Don't know why (just assume most of the things on this will be things I can't explain why I like it). 
I like looking at full bookshelves - mainly my own. I like when cats lay down in a spot heated up by the sun and just sprawl out all comfy. 
I like how new video games with the clear wrap just taken off smell. 
Songs or folklore involving the Devil in the South. 
How soft wind feels.
The sound of running water. 
When I steal a joke or quote and no one catches me on stealing it and think it's my own.


----------



## Simo (May 30, 2019)

I like the way concrete smells, just as it starts to rain.
I like the way Sycamore trees let off that sharp, curious musky smell, after it rains.
Aslo: 
-old wooden floors, that are somewhat worn, and in places, creak underfoot.
-seeing a raccoon in the alley
-the sound the doves make, nesting between the buildings
-the color the sun casts, on the row of old brick buildings, across from us, that odd orange/red glow
-watermelon, in the summer, the type with seeds


----------



## fourur (May 30, 2019)

a bottle of fresh coca cola when I go back from home , dangerous driver who let me cross the road as a pedestrian , the sound when I open the fridge , when I sit down when I was standing up since 4 AM for eating  my weggies.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (May 30, 2019)

The smell of petrol (gasoline).
Having a bath before getting into a bed made up with freshly washed sheets.
Tickling my cat's paw pads.
The sound of a cat's purr.
The smell of freshly cut grass.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 30, 2019)

Green bananas.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (May 30, 2019)

•Late night watching a movie with cereal
•That rain smell
•Bike ride with temps that aren’t burning me alive
•Old dvd stores like blockbuster
Edit: Oh and the calm before the summer rainstorms we have here


----------



## ConorHyena (May 30, 2019)

I love the smell of cordite. Just a whiff of gun propellant always gives me an inner calm.

I also love the smell of burnt petrol and heated oil that my land rover exudes.

Whisky and a vinyl late at night is awsome too.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 30, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> •Old dvd stores like blockbuster



Mine closed. :[


----------



## CertifiedCervine (May 30, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Mine closed. :[


Same here. There’s an off-brand, but its way more costly :/


----------



## Fallowfox (May 30, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Same here. There’s an off-brand, but its way more costly :/



I also miss video tapes. 

Nobody can lose a video tape.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (May 30, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I also miss video tapes.
> 
> Nobody can lose a video tape.


Wasn’t alive during their peak times, but I have an almost nostalgia for the few I had when I was little


----------



## Fallowfox (May 30, 2019)

I just realised that because this thread is about 'little things', I can't post the 'I like big butts' song. :[


----------



## Guifrog (May 30, 2019)

- The cityscape appearance under the rain and the cooling winds that come along. Brings me much peace and joy
- The sound of air conditioners and fans
- The smell of fresh ink
- Talking to the house objects during cleaning day
- Warm lights
- Visiting cities on Street View


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (May 30, 2019)

The way long flowy skirts billow behind me when it's windy.

The sound of rain on roof tiles and thunder in the distance.

A friendly Midwestern "good morning/afternoon" from a stranger on the street.

Freshly washed sheets against freshly shaved legs.

Unexpected, non bill related mail.

Blank pages and open books.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (May 30, 2019)

Ooh, going camping and falling asleep to gentle rain hitting the tent while being snuggly warm in your sleeping bag.
Then, waking up the morning after to a nice clear day and everything feels all fresh and new because of the rain! :3

I love going camping...


----------



## Water Draco (May 30, 2019)

The ripples on the surface of puddles, ponds and lakes as rain drops fall accompanied by the fissling sound they make as thousands of droplets make contact every second.


----------



## CrookedCroc (May 30, 2019)

-The smell of rain hitting dry soil
-The smell of gardenias when you walk past em
-When people say thank you for holding the door for them


----------



## AppleButt (May 30, 2019)

-Seeing foxes

-New car smell

-When you wake up in the middle of the night, and still have a few hours of sleep left. 

-The sound of a heavy thunderstorm approaching. 

-Banana peppers 

-Banana pudding. 

-Going into the air conditioning after being out in the heat for awhile.


----------



## Godzilla (May 31, 2019)

Aquariums 

Freshwater fish 

Being in a car with friends 

Getting in the zone with work 

When people compliment my fit 

Card games 

Feeling safe


----------



## Rayd (May 31, 2019)

collecting meaningless expensive shit to bolster my self-esteem.

doing retarded shit in games with friends

recording shitty satire soundcloud rap songs with said friends

when the level of heat is just right

sitting in scalding hot showers and c̶r̶y̶i̶n̶g̶  daydreaming

that feel when you're chilling at 2 AM with a friend

when somebody compliments my OC.

when an artist acknowledges that i'm a human being.

and last but not least, my baby - 

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fkindmile%2Fchillin-with-my-cat


----------



## Godzilla (May 31, 2019)

I like this thread so I'm gonna add more hehe C:

Buying things (i'm materialistic I know) 

When songs give you chills 

Plushies (again materialism but hey. they cute)

Feeding animals 

Wearing an excessive amount of rings 

Button Quail


----------



## TallmanClay (May 31, 2019)

Unwrapping new bars of soap.
The reflection in the stroke of a whiteboard marker.
Ticking clocks.
The sound of paper being folded.


----------



## insertgenericnamehere1 (May 31, 2019)

Going out for food and drinks with good company. Something very nice about sharing food and moments with people.


----------



## Keefur (May 31, 2019)

Crab legs with drawn butter
The tidal marshes after a rain.
Watching the waves lap against the ocean shore
Small talk with good friends.
Furries


----------



## Doodle Bunny (May 31, 2019)

Coffee in the morning

Good yoga stretches

Cute videos with animals

Dinosaur/other prehistoric documentaries

Getting a day to play video games without feeling guilty about it

Getting things done before noon

Hot showers

Theraputic baths

A quality merlot

Laying back in my comfy chair and making art

Shorts in the summer

Being a blanket burrito


----------



## Cyroo (Jun 1, 2019)

I like how soft big bellies and boobies are.


----------



## RossTheRottie (Jun 1, 2019)

-Dry rub ribs with just that perfect amount of char
-The smell of cooking green peppers and onions
-The sensation of walking through a searing parking lot when it just starts to rain and the steam rises up, washing over my body and face, melting me in my clothes
-The cold blast of standing in front of a window AC
-Finally managing to make someone laugh who doesn't like me
-Having an amusing argument with friends
-Physical contact
-The smell of fresh-laid asphalt


----------



## Anthrasmagoria (Jun 1, 2019)

A nice clean soft bed


----------



## Tendo64 (Jun 1, 2019)

Finishing a pitcher of tea after having to finally motivate myself to make more after five hours of being too lazy


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 1, 2019)

When someone cares.


----------



## Narri (Jun 1, 2019)

When people put cinnamon on top of my hot chocolate when I forget to ask 

Just laying on top of water


----------



## Xitheon (Jun 1, 2019)

My evening medication (it's the only time I ever feel calm - for about 2 hours.)

Everything about parrots.

The smell of my dog's ears.

Cold showers on summer nights, especially if the window is open.

Alcohol.

Chocolate.

Having my teeth drilled under local anaesthetic.

Nebulae.

London, England.

Holding a big squishy pet rat.

The smell of petrol.

Coffee.

Coffee.

Coffee.


----------



## Water Draco (Jun 1, 2019)

The morning mist in the valley at dawn with the heads of deer bobbing from out of the mist momentarily as they prance across the fields.


----------



## Corran Orreaux (Jun 1, 2019)

The feel of a sidewalk that has been heated by the sun


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Jun 4, 2019)

When female athletes do backflips after hitting the mat in the pole vault event.


----------



## xremeidiot (Jun 4, 2019)

Successfully tearing a paper along a perforation with ripping it.

The smell of a cat’s forehead.

Having a clear nose after allergy season.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 4, 2019)

xremeidiot said:


> Successfully tearing a paper along a perforation with ripping it.
> *
> The smell of a cat’s forehead.*
> 
> Having a clear nose after allergy season.



...I won't even ask.


----------



## Rap Daniel (Jun 4, 2019)

Those few FNAF SFMs that are actually good.

Edit: And when I successfully fly under a *VERY* low bridge in Ace Combat. I'm talking so low the PULL UP alarm is going off despite me being level.


----------



## xremeidiot (Jun 4, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> ...I won't even ask.


I’m not the only one!


----------



## Sarachaga (Jun 4, 2019)

I like the smell of coffee in the morning!


----------



## Garfieldthefatkittey (Jun 6, 2019)

Rainy mornings


----------



## Rap Daniel (Jun 6, 2019)

Having my vote for a track selected in Mario Kart 8


----------



## ArtsyPride (Jun 6, 2019)

The smell of ice
Sunshine and sunny mornings
KITTENS!!!!
Thinking of the mornings where I watched meerkat manor,big cat diaries, or wild kratts b4 school.
Nachos n' Tacos


----------



## Rap Daniel (Jun 6, 2019)

Watching a purple baby Sharptooth go nuts over losing a tooth

"My tooth!! _*MY TOOTH!!!"*_


----------



## Water Draco (Jun 7, 2019)

Those moments when through a small gap in curtains a beam of golden sunlight cuts across the room, highlighted by little specs of dust in the beam illuminated by the light.


----------



## Joni (Jun 7, 2019)

All the nice furry profile pics on this forum :3


----------



## Rap Daniel (Jun 7, 2019)

Getting a notification about a SFW submission(hard to come by these days)


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jun 8, 2019)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


>


Very good!
*applauds*


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jun 8, 2019)

Gold Bond Foot Cream
Raspberries


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jun 8, 2019)

You ever look out the window whiles it's raining, having a drink? Usually cola for me...
It just feels so right.

Those days where you can either be the life of the party, or just curled up and be all alone. It's nice to have both, but not more of one.


I just like it when life goes slow for a moment, no one to judge, no one to care, not having to prove yourself to anyone, just those moments of peace.

As I post this, I want to warn that I haven't slept and it's 1431 already.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jun 8, 2019)

Bird song at dawn.
Cricket song at dusk.
Peppermint ice cream.
Ducks.


----------



## Lyka Snowfield (Jun 9, 2019)

Uhhhh there are plenty!!

Ocean sunsets
Rainbows after a thunderstorm
The smell of ocean waves, wet paint, gras, wood or flowers in bloom
The sound of wolf howling
The silence and atmosphere of old libraries
Books, paper and pens

Triple chocolate-hazelnut cookies
Coconut-caramel-vanilla latte
Cinnamon rolls
Black tea
Corn


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 9, 2019)

The roll of a ship.


----------



## Massan Otter (Jun 9, 2019)

-Putting fresh new strings on my old guitar
-Seeing a particularly good dog
-Swimming through still water, watching the ripples fan out in front of me
-Playing bass to a room or tent full of dancing people
-Lounging in a very hot sauna.


----------



## Simo (Jun 9, 2019)

Windy, cooler days in the summer, when I can open all the windows, and get a good cross breeze, going through the place. (winds 15-25 mph now, E/NE)

Also, watching thunderstorms roll in, and watching them over the city.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jun 11, 2019)

Corran Orreaux said:


> What are the tiny parts of life you enjoy?


 I like your avatar, it's nice. 

One thing I can think of: dental floss...


----------



## AppleButt (Jun 12, 2019)

Sitting in my car waiting for a train to go by at 1am. 

Walking in the park at 4am before I have to go to work at 6am.


----------



## Keo the Catbee (Jun 12, 2019)

Band bus rides at night when everyone is either singing stand tunes, listening to music, or sleeping
The smell of coppery sweat and tears in the air, the earthy smell of mud on the band shoes.. The faint, distant sound of music playing through headphones or earbuds..
The rattling of instrument cases shaking against the floor...
The noisy chattering of band nerds singing along to stand tunes like seven nation or Hey Baby...

Dixie


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Jun 12, 2019)

The sound my hands make when I finally manage to pop every joint and knuckle.

I guess the temporary relief is also nice too.


----------



## catscom (Jun 12, 2019)

The sound of a boat hitting choppy waters.  More mundanely:  crisp music through nice headphones, the energized air of early spring and early autumn, and the hazy dazed hour before falling asleep.


----------



## Corran Orreaux (Jun 13, 2019)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> I like your avatar, it's nice.



Aww, thanks!


----------



## dragonight1993 (Jun 13, 2019)

Watching wild Banana slugs in the redwood forest





petting and listening to silky chickens


----------



## Keefur (Jun 13, 2019)

I like the pinging sound of a silver half dollar when you flip it.

I like finding a really cool antique item that "talks" to me and tells me about its history.

I like laying under a cover on a couch near a window and watching a heavy snowfall.


----------



## CinnamonSkunk (Jun 16, 2019)

-The smell of cinnamon (who would've guessed)
-The "aruff" noise the dog makes when he wants the cats to play with him 
-Windows down weekend drives around Atlanta without ever actually getting on the highway
-Going to the corner store for snacks 
-The old guy regular at work who likes me cuz I don't patronize him 
-That feel when a band you liked when you were younger releases an unexpected album


----------



## MalletFace (Jun 17, 2019)

When my youngest nephew tells me he loves me,
When a stranger waves at me going down the road,
When a friend sends me a song because they really like it,
When a kid shows me something they made,
When a student comes to me for advice,
When somebody I look up to wants me to succeed,
When I finally understand something,
When somebody I want to succeed does,
When my friends make it through tough times, and
When my cat follows me to my room instead of eating:

its a little thing, but it means the world to me


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 17, 2019)

Relaxing in bed on an off rainy day, no matter how loved it is, it can only be underrated because of how good it feels


----------



## Julen (Jun 17, 2019)

Breaking in a fine pair of boots






Received these suckers about 2 weeks ago (3rd pattern JB's, Vibram sole, unissued, 3-68 dated, all that jazz). Wasn't the most pleasant process, but funnily enough I had no major issue with these, no blisters and whatever, just a fucking crack on the leather thanks to the beating I gave them (constant hikes, treks, wear, etc). But it was nonetheless a satisfying process


----------



## Skychickens (Jun 19, 2019)

The look that my ferrets give me when I open their cage for playtime.

Or how excited Annabelle gets when I put her harness on.

And when Andromeda my younger cat curls up with me at bedtime and just puuuurrrrrssss.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jun 19, 2019)

happy children in public.

so many times they are screaming and shouting and then you just have that one child that skips along and says "i love you mommy" or something like that occasionally.


----------



## Foxy Emy (Jun 19, 2019)

That feeling when you learn the answer to a totally unimportant question that you had been wondering about for a while. Like why are pants always plural?


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jun 20, 2019)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> That feeling when you learn the answer to a totally unimportant question that you had been wondering about for a while. Like why are pants always plural?



because originally each leg was separate.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jun 20, 2019)

Boston Cream Donuts.


----------



## ToastyInfinity (Jun 20, 2019)

-Boston Cream Donuts ^^^^
-Waking up in the morning
-Large file finishes installing


----------



## RossTheRottie (Jun 20, 2019)

-Rich, creamy, full fat chocolate milk
-The smell off fresh cut grass
-The click of a torque wrench when it reaches the correct foot poundage
-Falling asleep to the roar of jet engines while the plane is on its takeoff roll
-The indescribably transcendent sensation of taking my socks off after spending a 12 hour shift on my feet


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jun 20, 2019)

RossTheRottie said:


> Falling asleep to the roar of jet engines while the plane is on its takeoff roll



I'm not afraid of flying but you won't get me on no plane. I'll take a boat if going off land.
funny, i have zero fear of heights to the point of terrifying my friends but there's so much stuff about planes i don't understand and i'm just meant to accept it and so much stuff i do understand that i'm not supposed to think about.
at least i know where i am in a boat.
if it sinks, i know what to do.
if i'm in water, i know what to do.
if i'm adrift, i know what to do.
if i'm stranded, i know what to do.
in a plane crash it's basically just tuck your head between your legs and kiss your butt goodbye.


----------



## Catdog (Jun 20, 2019)

-SNOW! When I lived in PA I would always get so giddy when it snowed....I'm really a southerner at heart no matter where I go...
-Hot tea/coffee and a nice book 
-The feeling after building something yourself, by hand, and it doesn't immediately collapse.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jun 20, 2019)

doing laundry.

yes i'm a guy and I'm wealthy but I'm also a man that can stand up on his own 2 feet and get stuff done.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 22, 2019)

Pavo said:


> -SNOW! When I lived in PA I would always get so giddy when it snowed....I'm really a southerner at heart no matter where I go...
> -Hot tea/coffee and a nice book
> -The feeling after building something yourself, by hand, and it doesn't immediately collapse.



Snow has a certain magicality about it.


----------



## Pheanir (Jun 22, 2019)

Witnessing a plant regaining its strength by watering it after it being neglected for some time. It's fascinating and inspiring how they always seem to "come back" to life. ♥


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jun 22, 2019)

Roll on deodorant .....


----------



## Scylo (Jun 22, 2019)

Tasteless energy drink or the most mild taste


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jun 22, 2019)

Scylo said:


> View attachment 64407
> 
> Tasteless energy drink or the most mild taste



you've got Bawls.
i like Bawls.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 22, 2019)

When you think today is the day you are out of shampoo but there is still a little left in the bottle to get by


----------



## Guifrog (Jun 22, 2019)

When I sleep well and feel great the other day


----------



## Scylo (Jun 22, 2019)

Bawls comes in all sizes, there is nothing more refreshing then put all the bawls in your mouth and sloshing the bawls around


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jun 22, 2019)

Scylo said:


> Bawls comes in all sizes, there is nothing more refreshing then put all the bawls in your mouth and sloshing the bawls around



lol i actually said that to my boyfriend.


----------



## Scylo (Jun 22, 2019)

The type of humor my friends and eventually I picked up in college good times when you don’t get hung up on stuff.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jun 23, 2019)

High velocity fans...


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 23, 2019)

All the little dicks on everything. :]


----------



## Anthrasmagoria (Jun 23, 2019)

I really like the smell of oranges.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jun 23, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> All the little dicks on everything. :]


 @Fallowfox Oh okay... here ya go, sweetheart..... these may appeal :





I (personally) like these... (as they make great appetizers):


----------



## BeauJayWolffo47 (Jun 23, 2019)

Me personally? I Love the smell of gasoline,coffee and like fabric softner that makes me shirts soft and smell amazing..
Things that arent scents? i love flowers and adore coffee... Also seeing a beautiful classic car makes me happy....


----------



## Catdog (Jun 23, 2019)

-When someone who's normally shy does a big genuine laugh. Omg it's so good.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jun 23, 2019)

i like the taste of blood maybe too much.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jun 24, 2019)

I love these, also...... SLURP!


----------



## Dongding (Jun 24, 2019)

m'pp


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jun 24, 2019)

Dongding said:


> m'pp



hey, my landlord told me about you.
hello


----------



## Dongding (Jun 24, 2019)

You mean... he knows? ó//m//ò"'!!


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jun 24, 2019)

Dongding said:


> You mean... he knows? ó//m//ò"'!!



he basically said there's 2 things they remember from FAF and that's DongDing and something about a fish with a transparent head.


----------



## Dongding (Jun 24, 2019)

Lol is this real? I can't tell anymore >w>


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jun 24, 2019)

Dongding said:


> Lol is this real? I can't tell anymore >w>



said it was called Barrel Eye and he started worshipping it like a god or something for a laugh


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jun 25, 2019)

Rice pudding.... I love ♥ this stuff...


----------



## theWiitch (Jun 25, 2019)

The sound of heels on hard flooring (cement, wood, etc)
The smell of salty sea air
The sound of waves against a moored boat
Super soft fleece, especially on blankets
Petting dogs
Petrichor
When there's a background noise that you don't notice until it shuts off, and you get that, like, tingling feeling from the sudden silence
Going for a drive with good tunes - no real destination
Wandering the mall, grabbing a milkshake or something while we do so
That first feeling when waking up
Long sweaters and cloaks
Blockbuster :c 
Sounds and smell of an evergreen forest
Rings fitting just right
Completing artwork or a poem
Video gaming without guilt (lol)
Relaxed streaming with a steady chat
Hot showers


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 25, 2019)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Roll on deodorant .....


I wish more people would like those during the summer... >__>


----------



## Catdog (Jun 27, 2019)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Sorry, Hostess haters..... Suzy Q's are on my list, also....



Oh man if we're talking pastries, I'm addicted to these:


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 27, 2019)

Long summer evenings.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Jun 27, 2019)

Inbox zero. Just really satisfying to see a clean and empty email list


----------



## AppleButt (Jun 28, 2019)

Looking at the graffiti on train cars as they roll by.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jun 28, 2019)

Pavo said:


> Oh man if we're talking pastries, I'm addicted to these:


 Those do indeed look "tasty"... 
These are cool ones too:


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 29, 2019)

CaptainCool said:


> I wish more people would like those during the summer... >__>



Is Germany having smelly times? ;3


----------



## Catdog (Jun 29, 2019)

-Getting REALLY into a new book and reading all of it in a day or week. I'm really loving fiction again :3


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 30, 2019)

I found vegan steak at the grocery store yesterday.
It was bleeding when I cut it. What a time to be alive


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 30, 2019)

CaptainCool said:


> I found vegan steak at the grocery store yesterday.
> *It was bleeding when I cut it.* What a time to be alive



Are you sure you're not eating a steak made out of a vegan person? D:


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 30, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Are you sure you're not eating a steak made out of a vegan person? D:


Vegans are more than 50% soy so I'd be ok with that


----------



## Disgruntledfox (Jul 1, 2019)

Hearing birds outside
The green trees
Blue skies
Cloudy skies
Cool Rain
Puppy noises
Dog sighs
Being aware of my existence
Smell of grass
Texture of trees
Vanilla ice cream
Hot baths
Floating in cool deep water...


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 1, 2019)

When you eat a grape that tastes a little bit like wine.


----------



## AcoriStormy (Jul 1, 2019)

I like it when I happen to wake up a minute or two before my girlfriend on the weekend and get to watch her sleep softly in the morning sunlight ~<3


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Jul 1, 2019)

I love thunderstorms in the summer, especially late afternoon when I can see those dark clouds coming over the horizon.  The air picks up, the temperature drops just a bit and you can hear the thunder in the distance.
I love the smell of homemade chocolate chip cookies baking.
I love stepping outside my back door and hearing my horse nicker at me from all the way down in the barn.
I love being in places that are far from city lights, when you can look up at the night sky and see the Milky Way, and shooting stars and constellations.
I love visiting places with box canyons and cliffs and moss-covered boulders, waterfalls and recess caves.


----------



## Catdog (Jul 1, 2019)

Living in places that have SEASONS.


----------



## Dreammaker33 (Jul 26, 2019)

The taste of salted popcorn
The sound of white noise
The feel of the wind on my face
Seeing cute animales outside
The sound of wind chimes blowing in the wind
The smell of candy floss 
The sound of trickling water
The sound of ice cream chimes in the sky
The sight of a bright moon
The smell of fresh fish


----------



## Niru the Husky (Jul 26, 2019)

The smell of acetic acid
Destroying things
Watching yt videos while having a good dinner
When I have to close the doors at the animal stables, I enjoy to look into the woods, while the sun dissapears and thinking about the past, and how good it was
When sth in the laboratory works how it should work ^^
Finding new interesting and helpful  formulas for finite rows
The feeling, when I bite into the first sushi in a restaurant or drinking an extra cold icetea, after hard work


----------



## Catdog (Jul 27, 2019)

Jolly Ranchers ;o;


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 27, 2019)

Scrambled eggs.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 27, 2019)

Baby tortoises


----------



## Vamux (Jul 27, 2019)

The tears of children.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 27, 2019)

Vamux said:


> The tears of children.


----------



## ConorHyena (Jul 27, 2019)

a good vinyl record


----------



## Simo (Jul 27, 2019)

A nice turntable, with a good cartridge.


----------



## Z-ro (Jul 27, 2019)

Fresh air...
nature
peace...
having my mind clean from all the bullshit I have in here..its like a horror museum up in here
my job as the security guard is to not let the things in the museum to gain life


----------



## Glossolalia (Jul 27, 2019)

Doing the quick, high-impact parts of a drawing or painting near the end (like filling in the solid black parts in an ink drawing. Mmmm.)

Finding puffball mushrooms outside.

Buying a slushie, putting it in the freezer until it's nearly solid, and eating it while taking a bath.

Making my best friend laugh about something dumb.

And rainy days in general (like this one!)


----------



## Chumbo (Jul 27, 2019)

Glossolalia said:


> Buying a slushie, putting it in the freezer until it's nearly solid, and eating it while taking a bath.



Well, I think I found a new little thing I like!


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 27, 2019)

chocolate black as night


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 27, 2019)

You know that feeling when you become hyper aware of your surroundings? That feeling is great, as short as it usually is.


----------



## JinxiFox (Aug 2, 2019)

Hazelnuts
little kitschy things
cheap and cheesy souvenirs from goofy places. i.e. a shell with googley eyes from Pismo Beach
Getting a meme that makes me giggle like a lunatic
raspberries
peaches
plums
grapefruit
Oranges
Rock n' Rye Faygo (I'm not a juggalo, just from Detroit)
Finding a kitty whisker on my pillow
tacos
taco themed stuff
having strangers laugh at my goofy antics in public.


----------



## Glossolalia (Aug 2, 2019)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Eh... forget smilie lollipops ...... as these are nice, too:
> Peanut-butter cookies..... is where it's at... (as I've always enjoyed them)....



I've always wondered why peanut butter cookies get to have those fancy fork imprints. Why don't other cookies have a special code so you know what they are? Is it an allergy thing?

Also peanut butter cookies are wonderful and underrated.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 2, 2019)

Petting this one random cat that comes up to my house once in a while


----------



## Deathless (Aug 2, 2019)

Nail files, seltzer water, new album smell, drum sticks, and super glue


----------



## Kinare (Aug 2, 2019)

Nature smells such as rain, corn fields when ripe, freshly cut grass, bonfires in the distance
The smell of my cats when they've been sitting in the open windows for a while
New book smell, especially that visual novel paper
(Yes I like good smells, you get it)
I really love good sounds too, like a favorite song, certain voices, listening to others be happy


----------



## AppleButt (Aug 3, 2019)

This probably sounds weird.

I like when I’m driving down the road at night, and the oncoming vehicle turns their brights off for me.   “Like yay!   My existence is confirmed!”


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Aug 3, 2019)

The smell of burning 2-stroke oil...


----------



## blue sky love (Aug 3, 2019)

When kittens and cats look up at you and meow s without any sound, the first sip of an ice cold soda, sipping the steak juice from a dinner plate after dining on a thick and juicy steak, ...being nsfw with my partner on a warm summer evening LOL


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Aug 4, 2019)

A cat deeming you trust worthy (and comfortable) enough to fall asleep on you.

Boyfriend rolling over to hold me in his sleep.

Late nights turning into late mornings with good friends.

The perfect crack on a creme brulee.


----------



## minkytaro (Aug 5, 2019)

The smell of freshly brewed coffee.


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Aug 5, 2019)

Super tiny marshmallows inside your hot coco. Combine that with a comfy blanket and feel all your worries go away. Thank me later.


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 5, 2019)

Mental peace..


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 5, 2019)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Sundae cups from Friendly's.....


Ben & Jerry's is one of my fav. ice creams, i hope those can be as good if I ever try them


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 5, 2019)

another little thing I like
Is............Idk, too much silence makes me feel bad, too much noise irritates me 
Solitude looks like an option until I try and feel like Finding someone to fulfill the empty space on my heart and soul
If I still have those of course


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 5, 2019)

curiositywontkill said:


> another little thing I like
> Is............Idk, too much silence makes me feel bad, too much noise irritates me
> Solitude looks like an option until I try and feel like Finding someone to fulfill the empty space on my heart and soul
> If I still have those of course


But even that makes me feel bad when I fail 
Constant failure makes me give up
giving up has become a frequent problem
and now I am stuck on that because the world cannot offer me the conditions to change
How funny isn't it?


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Aug 5, 2019)

Doing :0k_hand: thing. It's entertaining for me.


----------



## Inkstars (Aug 6, 2019)

The smell right after it rains. The way everything smells fresh, like the dirt and grass and trees.
The way the sunlight feels in winter. 
The sound of shoes in empty places. 
Soft voices.
The way a wooden bench feels under my hands.
The smell of leather.
When there's thunder and lightning, but no rain.
Cats in soft places, and how cute their faces are when their eyes are closed and they're comfy and their face looks soft and squishy.
The -crack- when good chocolate breaks.
The smell of fresh bread.
The way a knife cuts through soft butter.
Lit but empty places at night, familiar yet strange.
A grassy field I can't see the end of. Or a grassy field that's flat no matter the size. I want to roll on it.
Days with sun and no clouds anywhere in sight.
Looking up to see clouds and blue sky through tree branches.
That moment in winter when the air is so crisp your skin hurts but it's bright and sunny.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Aug 12, 2019)

"Travel" sizes..... of toiletries, when needed..


----------



## Kossi (Aug 12, 2019)

The singing and chirping of birds at dawn.


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 12, 2019)

Kossi said:


> The singing and chirping of birds at dawn.


I can relate to this
cause I had some cases of imsomnia that resulted on me being accompanied by the sounds of the forest behind my house.......Calming enough to lend me back to sleep


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 12, 2019)

curiositywontkill said:


> I can relate to this
> cause I had some cases of imsomnia that resulted on me being accompanied by the sounds of the forest behind my house.......Calming enough to lend me back to sleep


The smell helps too.... darkness compelled with the slight light of a bright sky behind some stars, it's beautiful


----------



## cerulean_blues (Aug 12, 2019)

The slide of soft bristled brushes across wet watercolour paper, the sooting sound of slippery pigments pooling in the cracks and crevices of the thick pressed paper.


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 12, 2019)

cerulean_blues said:


> The slide of soft bristled brushes across wet watercolour paper, the sooting sound of slippery pigments pooling in the cracks and crevices of the thick pressed paper.


Deep


----------



## Glossolalia (Aug 12, 2019)

Last summer there was a leucistic magpie (also called a "ghost" magpie- silvery grey instead of black markings) living in my neighbourhood and it made me ridiculously happy whenever I saw him. I thought he'd moved on this year, but I saw him again a couple weeks ago! Joy!

Magpies in general make me smile, they always seem like they're up to something interesting.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 15, 2019)

Eating peanutbutter straight from the jar like the hog I am.



Glossolalia said:


> Last summer there was a leucistic magpie (also called a "ghost" magpie- silvery grey instead of black markings) living in my neighbourhood and it made me ridiculously happy whenever I saw him. I thought he'd moved on this year, but I saw him again a couple weeks ago! Joy!
> 
> Magpies in general make me smile, they always seem like they're up to something interesting.



I have a leucistic blackbird in mine:


----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 15, 2019)

When you get into bed after a long and exhausting day c:


----------



## AppleButt (Aug 22, 2019)

I like watching an airplane take off that I just fueled up.  Very satisfying.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Aug 22, 2019)

My dog's paws smell ... like corn chips.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## Ash Sukea (Aug 24, 2019)

Tiny flowers


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Aug 24, 2019)

A fresh pair of socks


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 24, 2019)

These things ===>


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Aug 24, 2019)

A quart of high quality synthetic motor oil.


----------



## Cyanomega (Aug 24, 2019)

Gentle snowfall at night. I can just sit outside, smoke a cigarette and take it all in.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Sep 11, 2019)

The way my pitbull pup sits and watches TV with me, leaning against me and staring at the screen.


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Sep 12, 2019)

I like the sound of marching the boots sound really good to me 

I also like the smell of weed not using it but just the smell


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Sep 12, 2019)

Coyote cakes..... love these, too.. (beep beep) !


----------



## Parabellum3 (Sep 13, 2019)

Just somebody talking to me.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Sep 13, 2019)

Stupid gifs of creatures doing silly dances


----------



## AppleButt (Nov 1, 2019)

The sound of wind wooshing through leafless trees in winter.


----------



## XanderBoi (Nov 1, 2019)

I love:
The clink opening a Zippo makes.
The smell of the air right before in rains.
The sound of thunder in the distance.
The old Windows XP startup jingle.
The sizzle fajitas make when brought to your table.
The sound of shuffling a deck of cards.
The clang of a good Snare drum in a song.
The feeling of a Bass drum in your chest at a concert.

That is all I can think of right now. XP


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Nov 1, 2019)

XanderBoi said:


> I love:
> The clink opening a Zippo makes.
> The smell of the air right before in rains.
> The sound of thunder in the distance.
> ...


This....this is the best list


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 1, 2019)

Fried chicken


----------



## Thrashy (Nov 1, 2019)

The coffee after getting up.


----------



## AppleButt (Nov 3, 2019)

That extra hour of sleep when time changes.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 3, 2019)

Feeding my pet fish :3


----------



## SLB-Portu23 (Nov 3, 2019)

The extremely relieving sensation of bladder emptying after waking up filled with urge.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 3, 2019)

I love going to the zoo and being greeted by the two black and white ruffed lemurs I have known for about 7 years now :3
When I arrive they come out right away, they hang out with me a little and sit on my lap and then they leave to do their own thing.

I just love hanging out with animals in general. It calms me down.


----------



## Pygmepatl (Nov 3, 2019)

Not having to deal with Maths and Calculus anymore after having finished High School


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 28, 2019)

My hat. 

I also got a little revenge on someone today so that was kind of nice.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Nov 28, 2019)

Whenever I get to my room and seeing that my cat stealthed in and stole my seat.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Nov 28, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> My hat.
> 
> I also got a little revenge on someone today so that was kind of nice.


Oh brother, not long ago I had my revenge on someone a big time. I shouldn't be happy about it as it ruined him but then again? He ruined me months ago.
So yeah, my grin is still big.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 28, 2019)

I got a little more revenge just this moment. I'm feeling pretty good about myself.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 28, 2019)

@Connor J. Coyote (post removed)      Usually those that claim they have no lust for revenge are the type of people who have never been treated like a bug.

I still feel good about my decision, that person had his chance even after lying to my face.
​


----------



## BubbaDuckChanchi (Nov 29, 2019)

slighty smaller versions of things


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 29, 2019)

Willies.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 29, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Willies.


You know, that really goes without saying with foxes. That, and ass...


----------



## AppleButt (Nov 29, 2019)

On occasions, I go to the arcade, spend about 20 bucks, and go play the two games I've learned I can easily make 1500+ tickets on a good day.  

When I'm done I give the tickets to a little kid, but I won't say how many tickets are on the card .  I like the smile they give me for the kind gesture, and I love knowing the surprise they're in for when they find out how many tickets I actually gave them.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 29, 2019)

Long walks at night when there is no one else around.


----------



## Breyo (Nov 29, 2019)

It's very specific, but I love the sound of music coming through a door or music that's far enough away that it has that muffled sound to it. It seems more calming that way. I also love walking in the woods and hearing the trees creak (in fall or winter) or the leaves rustling (spring or summer). I also loved the sound my guinea pig friend would make when I would come into my room from being at school all day. I owe that little tailless fart big time for making my day just that little bit brighter


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Dec 1, 2019)

Hmm... well.... anyways.... 
In addition to ♥coyote♥ plushies....





and "Fluffer Nutters" (as we call them "back East") ....




Goober Grape - is much loved, and is also great.


----------



## PolarSchizo (Dec 1, 2019)

Oh man, so much information and yet I can relate to a couple of things already mentioned.

Things I like or am fond of:

Listening to music (Christian, Indie or Pop.)
Helping my clients for the job I am apart of (connected health and safety.)
People who are ambitious and can educate me with their life experiences.
Those who pursue an education, specifically one in a similar field as mine.
Getting to know new people and just understanding life better (I've learned valuable data from just my clients alone.)
A clean home. (Yep, everything in it's place or at least within reason.)
Being efficient or challenged (sometimes I feel like I'm not challenged enough at work or things become too repetitive.)
Technology (Where are we, where are we headed and how can this prove useful to others.)
I'm sure there's one or two NSFW pieces of info too but the above tend to kind of provide a small glimpse of who I am.


----------



## Thrashy (Dec 1, 2019)

The crackling of a vinyl record. 
Don't get me wrong, as an audiophile i don't like that on all music, and I have some records that are absolutely quiet. 
But some music with a small amount of crackling makes me feel very comfortable in a certain way 
A way digital music can't offer.


----------



## MauEvigEternalCat (Dec 1, 2019)

Petting cats with their nice soft fur and kitty purrs and kitties sitting on your lap with their warm bodies, especially on a cold day.  Yeah, I'm a cat nut. lol
The smell of fresh coffee in the morning.
The smell of food cooking. Like breakfast food or fresh bread or pizza.
The smell and fizzy sounds of a freshly opened soda.
Hot chocolate on a cold day. Sometimes I like having hot cocoa with popcorn.
Blankets are nice. 
Anything fuzzy and soft.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Dec 3, 2019)

Well, some may argue it's *little*; but... he's certainly *big* to me...
I love ya - my *little* ♥ yotie yote ♥....




*
The haters can step off* ....


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Dec 7, 2019)

Yotie yote slippers.... 




and.....
cone head sundaes....


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Dec 7, 2019)

Invasions


----------



## Kosmo Kittypup (Dec 7, 2019)

those really cool drums that go all dududududu in 80's music


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 7, 2019)

This.


----------



## puddinsticks (Dec 11, 2019)

The little things in life can sometimes have the largest impact on our day!

Some little things that make me happy are; when I get the cream and sugar ratio JUST RIGHT in my morning coffee, when my rabbit comes to lay with me on the bed without being called, 
when my husband gives the back of my neck a loving little squeeze to remind me to release the tension in my shoulders, and really satisfying yawns that come out of nowhere.


----------



## Thrashy (Dec 11, 2019)

Yesterday I was driving through the country and I've seen that there was snow at the mountains in my area (they aren't that high where I live).
With the sun shining in the white, that looked nice


----------



## Mrs. Sullivan (Dec 12, 2019)

I love the smell of freshly cut grass. I love when I gain motivation to draw and finish art, I love when the best parts of the day go slower and the worst go faster. :3


----------



## Tayoria (Jan 11, 2020)

Little things I like...

My mate, @Telnac 's affection... Hugs, kisses, opening doors for me, etc. 

Our kitty's purrs, snuggles, his super soft fur 

Sunsets in general, but over the ocean & over the mountains are my faves. 

Huggable plushies


----------



## Telnac (Jan 11, 2020)

To crush my enemies, see them driven before me, and to hear the lamentations of their women! 

...and @Tayoria 's cuddles.


----------



## Sirocco~ (Jan 11, 2020)

_A nice walk on a trial through the forest. _


----------



## SLB-Portu24 (Jan 11, 2020)

Red blood cells


----------



## Lunneus (Jan 11, 2020)

I like waking up on cloudy days, there's something about that soft, sleepy light filtering through the curtain that just makes waking up not so bad
And caring for plants. it's like.. after a while you kind of start to learn them? it's weird but really satisfying. I'd love to just have a room full of plants. I'd need a massive window for that though.


----------



## Furrium (Jan 11, 2020)

I like to twist something on the hand or finger, for example, headphones or just some kind of chain. 
To be honest, I like it when it's cold outside.  
I like the smell of cigars, smoked meats and coffee.  
And I like the taste of victory, who doesn’t like it.  When you are preparing a difficult job for a long time, while your other classmates do nothing, and then you pass this work, you get an “excellent” mark and you are the first to pass it and the only one to get such an assessment, and many still do their work  .  Or when you are preparing for a difficult math test on the topic “Limits” and you are the only one from the whole group to get a “good” mark with a minus, but 90% of all other people get a “bad” mark, and the remaining 10% only a “satisfactory” mark,  and the teacher also sets you as an example.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 12, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


>


I know that video, I have watched it on Youtube before but now it says it's not available in Germany


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 12, 2020)

CaptainCool said:


> I know that video, I have watched it on Youtube before but now it says it's not available in Germany



It's because one of the ferrets says he doesn't accept that the Holocaust happened.

Filmcow should probably have avoided that joke.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 12, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> It's because one of the ferrets says he doesn't accept that the Holocaust happened.
> 
> Filmcow should probably have avoided that joke.


Ohhh I forgot about that line! Yeah makes sense.


----------



## Xitheon (Jan 13, 2020)

The feeling of my ferret against my foot.

She rubs against my foot because my feet smell.


----------



## Arnak (Jan 13, 2020)

My PlayStation 2 still works and the backwards compatibility is still there.


----------



## Night.Claw (Jan 16, 2020)

That little hissing sound as you open a soda bottle, and then the slowly changing sound as you fill up a cup with the soda.
That sounds sooth my mind and makes me feel refreshed already.


----------



## ConorHyena (Jan 16, 2020)

Car engines starting up. Especially big petrol ones.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 16, 2020)

Isn't the sound of billiard balls clacking against each other very lovely?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 16, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> Car engines starting up. Especially big petrol ones.


I have to admit, I have a MAJOR soft spot for the sound of old four bangers.


----------



## blue sky love (Jan 25, 2020)

Buying a three pack of Fererro Rochet from the grocery store and *nom, nom, nom*!


----------



## Night.Claw (Jan 25, 2020)

Pretty loading screen art in games.
They are a great part of games. ^-^


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 25, 2020)

-Quiet soft snowfalls
-Riding a train and listening to music
-Cold water from the fridge
-Click clack of a keyboard
-Cold air hitting your face on way out


----------



## blue sky love (Jan 27, 2020)

-Surprise chocolates
-Warm summer rain
-The beach
-Wholesome songs
-The smell of cocoa butter
-Getting clothes as a Christmas gift
-Fuzzy slippers


----------



## Lobie5 (Jan 27, 2020)

- The smell of wet concrete after it rains
- Orange Vanilla Coke
- Finishing up a drawing while listening to music or a podcast
- Drawing in general, actually.
- Pacing around my room and just spacing out (usually with music)
- Playing Minecraft after a good few hours of working
- Getting really cold, then warming up under a heated blanket
- Hand-feeding my hamster
- This guy *→ *


----------



## FrostHeart (Jan 28, 2020)

I like most shiny things. >^.^< like coins, bells, silverware, jewelry, and bald people... Man I love annoying bald people by rubbing their heads.  I love Christmas because of McAddenville, aka Christmas town, North Carolina. So many lights!


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Jan 28, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> *I have to admit, I have a MAJOR soft spot for the sound of old four bangers.*


You know out of context that sounds so wrong....... (Now I will be called a pervert for pointing it out.)


----------



## FrostHeart (Jan 28, 2020)

ZeroVoidTime said:


> You know out of context that sounds so wrong....... (Now I will be called a pervert for pointing it out.)


You're not the only dirty minded person on here. >^.^<


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 28, 2020)

ZeroVoidTime said:


> You know out of context that sounds so wrong....... (Now I will be called a pervert for pointing it out.)


Okay, maybe I shouldn't have used petrolhead lingo, lol.
Basically, uh, I was referring to the sound of a certain engine type; the inline 4 cylinder engine.


----------



## FrostHeart (Jan 28, 2020)

I like motorcycles. They sound cool to me, and you can look like a boss riding one... Of course i can't ride one.  I'm scared to Mount a bicycle. Imagine me on a motorcycle.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 28, 2020)

The Fluffy MC (president) said:


> I like motorcycles. They sound cool to me, and you can look like a boss riding one... Of course i can't ride one.  I'm scared to Mount a bicycle. Imagine me on a motorcycle.


I learned how to ride a bike by going downhill. That's what you should do. If gravity is propelling the bike, then all's you have to worry about is balancing.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jan 28, 2020)

Getting notifications of faves and comments on the main site


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 28, 2020)

This.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1221876032657088513


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 28, 2020)

And this.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 28, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> This.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1221876032657088513


FOXEHZZZZZZ!!!


----------



## FrostHeart (Jan 29, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> FOXEHZZZZZZ!!!


I love foxes. *Head pats* and soft fur...


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Jan 29, 2020)

When you get a pair of shoes buffed, waxed, and shined.

I just want to sit there and not move so they don't get dirty again.


----------



## Arishipshape (Jan 29, 2020)

Actually managing to land a Falcon Punch is a little thing I very much like.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 29, 2020)

Maybe this belongs more in the Cute Thread, but I really love it when animals sniff cameras. It's so silly and cute when they do that.


----------



## FrostHeart (Jan 29, 2020)

I like the sound coins make when you rub them together... Plus they're shiny.  I love butterflies. I may be an alchemist, but I never use butterfly wings in my potions.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 29, 2020)

The Fluffy MC (president) said:


> I like the sound coins make when you rub them together... Plus they're shiny.  I love butterflies. I may be an alchemist, but I never use butterfly wings in my potions.


What about the sound when you pick up Septims in Skyrim or Oblivion?
Y'know, the "clickiness" that Cicero mentioned?


----------



## FrostHeart (Jan 29, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> What about the sound when you pick up Septims in Skyrim or Oblivion?
> Y'know, the "clickiness" that Cicero mentioned?


Cicero... God's I love enthusiasm. He laughs at EVERYTHING! And yes... One time I was bored, I just dropped a septim and picked it back up for that sound. Lol.


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 29, 2020)

baked cheese on crust of pizza


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jan 30, 2020)

Those Starkist flavored tuna packets.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Jan 30, 2020)

A nice cup of coffee, the smell of fresh rain, not feeling miserable


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 30, 2020)

Charlie Chaplan's speech from the movie, 'The Great Dictator."


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jan 31, 2020)

Waking up in winter morning and seeing that my car did not turned into an icecube through night.

Seeing that my mother is happy.

Learning that my nephew has great grades and ambitions to (as first in our family) go to university.

Winning HEMA sparring.

Losing HEMA sparring (i learn more then)

Spending good times with my friends in Rainbow Six Siege

And now my favourite. Each time I meet new animal, these sweet beasts always trust me on a spot^^


----------



## Herdingcats (Mar 5, 2020)

A fresh breeze when I go outside.
The sound of light rain.
The fizzy hiss of a soda can when I open one.


----------



## blue sky love (Mar 5, 2020)

The first sip of a fresh, ice-cold soda.
A cool and refreshing swim in the lake on a hot summer day.
Bicycle rides with friends.
Cooking a meal and having it come out perfect and delicious!


----------



## Canopus the Dreamer (Mar 5, 2020)

I like the sound of dress shoes on tiled floors. Nothing beats the crisp click of someone walking across a tiled room in proper shoes.

I also love the sound a record player makes when the needle first makes contact with the LP.

The smell of a freshly used spray paint is also great.

My favourite has to be seeing the sun rise on a clear winter's morning. When the grass is covered in frost, the sky is a pale pink. Despite being mostly neutral colours, I think it looks amazing.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 11, 2020)

Dingleberry Sherbert... it's now available... for 99 ¢ a cone...
(in Connor J. Coyote's "Flavor of the Month" club).


----------



## SequoiaH (Mar 11, 2020)

Smelling my boyfriends hair when we cuddle together...n touching his butt heheheh


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Mar 11, 2020)

Smell of approaching or leaving thunderstorms.

Rain, in general.

Clear night to watch stars.

Camera that I haven't broken yet that still works.


----------



## blue sky love (Mar 11, 2020)

Seeing a bunch of baby ducks with their mom.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 11, 2020)

Mayonnaise


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 11, 2020)

I like the sound of a pizza cutter cutting a pizza.

I like the sound of the xbox 360 logo when playing backwards compatible games on xbox one.


----------



## AgataM. (Mar 13, 2020)

The sound of heels. But not the studs - they are too thin!
Sound "pshshshsh" when you open a bottle of soda.
The sound of rain and sea.
Rumbling guinea pig.
Cat purrs.
Alan Rickman voice oh, and Benedict Cumberbatch!
Sound of cutting ripe watermelon.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Mar 13, 2020)

Isn't the smell of freshly-ground coffee beans amazing?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## Sir Thaikard (Mar 13, 2020)

When you find a bunch of extra fries at the bottom of the bag.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 13, 2020)

Shelling pistachio nuts, because it's so satisfying.


----------



## Renneon (Mar 13, 2020)

the faint little crunch you can sometimes hear when aquarium fish chew on their food !

Watching vhs tapes, and looking at the slighly oversaturated and static-y appearance it gives the images (and also the little glitches that happen when you rewind ! or the satisfying noise the vcr makes when you put the tape into it ! and finding ooooold nostalgic commercials you accidentally recorded because there was an ad break during the movie you recorded ! aaah :'D)

when a sunbeam hits just right through a window and you could just lay there for hours, but you have to enjoy it before it's gone ♫


----------



## Lobie5 (Mar 13, 2020)

This.


----------



## Simo (Mar 13, 2020)

Renneon said:


> Watching vhs tapes, and looking at the slighly oversaturated and static-y appearance it gives the images (and also the little glitches that happen when you rewind ! or the satisfying noise the vcr makes when you put the tape into it ! and finding ooooold nostalgic commercials you accidentally recorded because there was an ad break during the movie you recorded ! aaah :'D)



Could not agree more! Some of my favorite VHS tapes are ones of videos from MTV in the 1980s, where they just have the ads, and everything. Then there's the tapes of DR. Who, which are fun, because the low quality of the one kinda accentuates the other. Makes me want a Low Definition TV, that makes everything look like this : )


----------



## Renneon (Mar 13, 2020)

Simo said:


> Could not agree more! Some of my favorite VHS tapes are ones of videos from MTV in the 1980s, where they just have the ads, and everything. Then there's the tapes of DR. Who, which are fun, because the low quality of the one kinda accentuates the other. Makes me want a Low Definition TV, that makes everything look like this : )


oh, i Don't know if your tv works like mine, but to make the VCR work with it i have to change the TV's mode to "AV2" (i think it's what it's called, not sure) and… it's like watching modern tv but the image and sound quality are all VHS-like x) !
but it does not hit quite like the old cathodic tv's, it's true.


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Mar 14, 2020)

There's this stray corgi that's been starting to warm up to me at my apartment complex. I've been chucking hotdogs at him for a while to feed him and he just recently started to wait my my window cause he knows I'll feed him (albeit with actual dog food this time). He even let me pet him for a while before I had to leave for class. 

Our contract says we can't have pets and our landlord is fucking insane so we're not gonna risk it but he is gonna be a surrogate pet for  a while. He's just gonna a regularly outside dog.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 14, 2020)

Watching old classic Disney movies from my childhood.


----------



## Glossolalia (Mar 14, 2020)

Waking up and remembering a really pleasant dream

Discovering a new tv show or book series that you know you're going to love

Getting into a long, interesting conversation with a friend or loved one and losing track of time


----------



## Night.Claw (Mar 16, 2020)

Placing cheese onto hot, steaming food, and watching it slowly melt. It's such a good feeling.


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 16, 2020)

Getting a 3 gold star gang kill in Saints Row 2.


----------



## BrambleBabe (Apr 12, 2020)

Silence and the smell of mint. The softness of a sofa. The lighting of the living room as the sun sets. The smell of the ocean. The sounds of birds early in the morning. The smell of a new book.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Apr 12, 2020)

BrambleBabe said:


> the smell of mint.



This.


----------



## Guifrog (Apr 12, 2020)

The noise of crickets at night


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 12, 2020)

@Guifrog 

I also love thunderstorms, especially when the power goes out at night.


----------



## VeeStars (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Herdingcats (Apr 15, 2020)

The crunch of a perfect potato chip. The purr of a relaxed cat.


----------



## VeeStars (Apr 15, 2020)

Lying in bed on a warm sunny morning with my dog lying next to me, and my birds chirping in my room.


----------



## Simo (Apr 15, 2020)

Nibbling on a nice, ripe pear, and how nicely balanced the sweetness and acidity is.


----------



## MagnusLucra (Apr 15, 2020)

Day old leftover office coffee.


----------



## Sairn (Apr 15, 2020)

Looking out and seeing the birds in the trees outside when I wake up. ^^


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 15, 2020)

Pickles


----------



## Simo (Apr 15, 2020)

Olives, black, green, with pits, mmmmm...


----------



## hologrammaton (Apr 15, 2020)

the feeling of someone else's finger drawing along your lip


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Apr 15, 2020)

Sleeping in,


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 17, 2020)

When I feed dinner to my pit bull, she runs to her bowl, tail whipping back and forth like deadly weapon, and takes one big bite. Then she turns her head and looks at me for a second, as if to say, _thank you so much this is so good, I am so happy! _ She does it every single time.


----------



## Vetto (Apr 17, 2020)

The smell of gasoline when fueling up


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 18, 2020)

On the subject of little things.


----------



## Foxy Emy (Apr 18, 2020)

Sleep... Yes sleep. I never knew how much I would miss a full nights sleep until after my daughter was born.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 18, 2020)

With the monumental amount of stress I've been going through lately (I swear it's going to kill me one day) I'm glad I came across this guy, haven't laughed so hard in ages.


----------



## Biscayne (Apr 18, 2020)

Ear cuffs, because I haven't gotten my ears pierced yet.


----------



## FurryFelix (Apr 19, 2020)

The crisp cool breeze of an autumn morning, with the sunlight bouncing off the changing leaves


----------



## Herdingcats (Apr 19, 2020)

The steam rising from having a hot shower.
The smell of a bakery.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 19, 2020)

From a massive Pokemon fan, that satisfying "click" noise when a Poke Ball successfully captures a Pokemon.


----------



## Breyo (Apr 19, 2020)

The excited wheeking of my guinea pig pal when he sees me enter the room, and the feeling of sitting in the sun after a shower and feeling warm and dry again


----------



## Inanis (Apr 19, 2020)

Fantasizing a better world, traveling everywhere and connecting with life in general.


----------



## creamyfox (Apr 24, 2020)

Notification sound from your online friend.

That moment when you find the correct answer of a difficult math question.


----------



## Biscayne (Apr 24, 2020)

Sitting outside just doing nothing for a while, listening to birds. Really helps get your brain in less of a funk.


----------



## Valryth (Apr 24, 2020)

I really appreciate bus or train rides. There are times when they are stressful or overly noisy, but other than that it's such an easy thing to enjoy... Looking out the window, headphones on, some peaceful music while you get wherever you need to be. You may be busy, you may have to deal with stressful issues once you arrive, but until then, it's just peace.

(Of course it isn't always like this, but I absolutely love the soothing power that transports have!)


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 24, 2020)

Bluebells.


----------

